# Modern War Magazine: Battle of Kandahar



## Petard (29 Dec 2015)

The latest issue of Modern War, from Strategy and Tactics press, covers the conflicts within Kandahar region from mid 90's to 2015. 
It is limited in scope to a synopsis of strategic objectives, with some limited operational background info, of first the Taliban then NATO forces following 9/11; it gives good credit to the work of Canadian Forces, and the limited resources available to the Battle Group, especially during the campaign ~2006.
There is an article only and a full version of the magazine, the latter includes a war game; see link for overview of the game design
https://shop.strategyandtacticspress.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MW21

The magazine also includes articles on:
- the hill battles of Khe Sanh, and the USMC inability to adopt it's own lessons learned
- Algerian COIN and the causes of French Army mutinies of the late 50's and early 60's
- North Yemen civil war
- Cold War experimentation
- Cold War Strategic Ground Based Air Defence  

Not a bad quick holiday read, and at least cues you to other more detailed sources of information if you have an interest in the topics


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2015)

Petard said:
			
		

> It is limited in scope to a synopsis of strategic objectives......


 There were strategic objectives?!  Who knew.   :dunno:


----------



## Petard (29 Dec 2015)

Good point
The article actually does acknowledge how the lack of a coherent strategic plan by NATO forces limited operationally capability, and supports this argument through outline descriptions of various operations. The Taliban one is made clear too, to position themselves to survive until the next civil war, although it points out how they may have initially under estimated how they might force an earlier exit by Western forces, as seen during Op Medussa.


----------

